# Tivo Premiere XL with DirectTV



## dbates (May 18, 2002)

Does anybody know if I can use my existing Tivo Premiere XL with DirectTV (and not using IR blansters)? I am thinking of moving from my mom and pop cable to DirectTV but I just bought a Premiere XL with Lifetime subscription.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

No, there's no way to interface a DirecTV Receiver with the Tivo Premier XL.


----------

